# looking for BERNIE JONES



## lordgregory1 (Sep 13, 2012)

looking for bernie jones lived in north wales, OCL bay boats ausi run,1977-78, engine dept, "MORETON BAY" & "ENCOUNTER BAY" be great to catch up with old times.Not seen you & Mary for years!!!.


----------

